# BBQ tray



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

A while back I posted in the General Topics section about the Woodsmith Back Issue DVD. Here is a tray I built from plans featured in th June 2006 issue, Volume 165. It is built from leftover "brazilian cherry" hardwood flooring that I received from a co-worker's husband. Finished with 3 coats of BLO. Enjoy.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job!
Lee


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like that. Very nice looking and useful too.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice for sure, but I want to see the BBQ too. I'm a big BBQ'er myself. If you ever want a couple rub recipes that'll knock your sox off, PM me.:thumbsup: Only problem you'll have is no leftovers.:no:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Bill, I'm always looking for good recipes. I'm old school and use a Weber still. The tray is for the folks who gavel the wood.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like this


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Good job, and very useful.I like the wood.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, how'd ya turn THAT on the lathe? :laughing: Awesome looking tray my friend. Very nice work.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Really nice job on this. I was walking back and forth to the smoker yesterday and thought to myself "I need to build a tray." I better start a list of all the things you guys inspire me to make!


----------

